
Ask HN: Has the ranking of articles recently changed? - throwawayfar
I&#x27;ve recently noticed that articles I post here do not get much more than 5 karma, but usually just 1. In the past, I do believe that some of these articles would have made the front page or at least attracted more attention and discussion.<p>I&#x27;ve also noticed content that I post goes unnoticed and thereafter it appears on the front page but submitted by another user. In the past, these articles would sometimes automatically get reposted after a notification email is sent out by HN.<p>I&#x27;ve been apart of HN for more than 3 years with 8000+ karma in the account I post from.<p>I&#x27;m not here for karma. And I&#x27;m not writing this post for pettiness.<p>I&#x27;m just intrigued as to why stuff I submit does not get the same attention as before.
======
gus_massa
Why the throwaway account?

Probably nothing changed. Sometimes you are more lucky and sometimes more
unlucky.

The dupe detector is weak, so sometimes if a post don't get enough votes the
repost are not automatically merged.

For an official reply, you can send an email to the mods: hn@ycombinator.com

